
An estimated 700,000 iPads bought on day one  - sinzone
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_14814960?source=most_viewed
======
jrockway
An estimated 200,000 people that bought an iPad today will forget they own it
sometime within the next two weeks.

~~~
diego
I doubt it. I know exactly why I bought mine, and I believe this reason will
make it very addictive to everyone else. I see it as an entertainment device.
The iPad makes it very hard to do work, and very easy to consume
entertainment. It's the perfect device to have next to your bed if you are a
workaholic and want to read or watch videos without the temptation of doing
work. On my next vacation I'll leave the laptop at home and take the iPad.

~~~
jrockway
Hmm... what I need is a device that makes work more compelling than music,
movies, and HN.

~~~
diego
When I started programming in the early 80s computers had no mice, the default
mode was a single-task text console and it was pretty hard to do anything
other than write code and play the occasional game. It's interesting how
entertainment features started to pile up and now entertainment-oriented
computers are being built.

You could always disconnect the speakers on your computer, remove video
players, redirect distracting sites to localhost, and generally hack it so
that it's more work-oriented.

~~~
jrockway
I think my point was that you don't need a special device to make doing
something pleasurable more enticing.

~~~
diego
Maybe you don't need it, but people want it. Reading on an iPad is a superior
experience compared to a laptop. The iBooks app is outstanding. In a way it's
like watching Avatar at an Imax theater. Sure, it's not required but it's a
better experience.

~~~
jrockway
But the Kindle is even better. It's so good, in fact, that I have one despite
the DRM. (Not that my opinion matters, of course... just sayin'.)

"Do one thing and do it well."

------
swombat
And 90 JooJoo tablets. Minus 15 orders that were cancelled.

~~~
jrockway
Totally forgot about this. Arrington could have beaten Apple to the punch if
only he had not been such a jackass.

------
geuis
No. I bought an ipad today at the main store in SF. There was no line. There
was definitely a crowd of people checking out the demo units and a steady
stream of people buying units, but there was no where near the number of
people when the iPhone came out. It will sell well, but there was not 700k on
the first day.

~~~
khelloworld
While I do doubt they sold 700k iPads in just a day, it is certainly possible
that a lot of people opted to pre-ordered their devices online.

~~~
karipatila
Especially as home delivery was free.

------
sinzone
(700k #iPad sold today) x (avg price of $700) = $490,000,000

~~~
jrockway
Considering the 3G iPads aren't out yet, I doubt the your average price
figure.

